# RF Modulator



## bobgeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a RF Modulator connecting my DVD player to my TV that used to work perfectly but for some reason the last few days the TV has been very fuzzy. When I turn on my DVD player it's even fuzzier, and channels below 7 don't even work. I had this problem once before and fixed it by accident and I just can't remember how I did it. I've been messing with it all day and I'm not sure what's wrong. 

I'm not sure what details you guys would need, but ask if there's any information about my TV/DVD/RF Modulator you need.

Thanks


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello bobgeorge! Welcome to the forum! We're sure glad you dropped by.:up:

OK, you have this box that I assume is converting the digital DVD signal into an analog coaxial signal into the TV. Is that correct?

The system has been working fine, until recently, the DVD (or the entire television) has been acting improperly.

Now when you say the channels are not working, which channels? Are they ones you are trying to find on the television? 

Where are you getting the regular signal for programs?

If you can (and are so inclined), maybe post a picture for everyone to see. A lot of times, that's easier than having to explain. Anyway, good to have you here!


----------



## bobgeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Drabdr, thanks for the welcome. : ) I'll try to answer your questions the best I can, I don't know a lot about this kind of stuff.



Drabdr said:


> OK, you have this box that I assume is converting the digital DVD signal into an analog coaxial signal into the TV. Is that correct?


Yeah, I think that's right.



Drabdr said:


> The system has been working fine, until recently, the DVD (or the entire television) has been acting improperly.
> 
> Now when you say the channels are not working, which channels? Are they ones you are trying to find on the television?


Cable channels are extremely fuzzy and channels below 7 are so fuzzy they're unwatchable. Up until now I haven't had this problem. I recently watched a DVD and am afraid I did something at this time that caused a problem, because it started after that.



Drabdr said:


> Where are you getting the regular signal for programs?


Cable



Drabdr said:


> If you can (and are so inclined), maybe post a picture for everyone to see. A lot of times, that's easier than having to explain.


I'm not sure exactly what to post a picture of. : (


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

bobgeorge said:


> I'll try to answer your questions the best I can, I don't know a lot about this kind of stuff.


Hey, that's OK. Hopefully all of us have something to offer. I know all have something to learn.



bobgeorge said:


> Cable channels are extremely fuzzy and channels below 7 are so fuzzy they're unwatchable.


OK. So do you have two cables going straight into your television, or just one? I am assuming you have two; one from the cable converter, and one from the RF modulator converting the DVD signal. Is that correct?



bobgeorge said:


> I'm not sure exactly what to post a picture of. : (


Well, maybe how it all connects up to your television. Sometimes that makes it much easier to understand the problem. Not a necessity, though.


----------



## bobgeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Drabdr said:


> Hey, that's OK. Hopefully all of us have something to offer. I know all have something to learn.
> 
> OK. So do you have two cables going straight into your television, or just one? I am assuming you have two; one from the cable converter, and one from the RF modulator converting the DVD signal. Is that correct?


There is only one going straight into the television. The cable connects to the RF modulator, then the RF modulator connects to the television.



Drabdr said:


> Well, maybe how it all connects up to your television. Sometimes that makes it much easier to understand the problem. Not a necessity, though.


I'll try to if I can't explain something. Everything's in kind of a hard place to take a picture of, though.  It would be easier if it weren't for that, haha.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Is the RF modulator the two wire signal into the television? If the signal to the television is a coaxial, unplug the modulator and go straight in with the cable signal. You can at least take out the modulator and the DVD player out of the equation.

If the modulator is the two wire kind, it will be a bit more challenging trying to isolate the issue. Do you have another television in the house that has the modulator on it? You might could switch it out and see if that is the problem.


----------



## bobgeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Drabdr said:


> Is the RF modulator the two wire signal into the television? If the signal to the television is a coaxial, unplug the modulator and go straight in with the cable signal. You can at least take out the modulator and the DVD player out of the equation.


I guess this could work when I'm just watching TV, but what do I do if I wanted to watch a DVD? The DVD player is so fuzzy it's unwatchable.



Drabdr said:


> If the modulator is the two wire kind, it will be a bit more challenging trying to isolate the issue. Do you have another television in the house that has the modulator on it? You might could switch it out and see if that is the problem.


This is the only television with a modulator. I hope this one isn't broken.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

bobgeorge said:


> I guess this could work when I'm just watching TV, but what do I do if I wanted to watch a DVD? The DVD player is so fuzzy it's unwatchable.


Well, I'm just suggesting this as a troubleshooting tool. We need to figure out where the problem is. Then, we can suggest a fix.

So, if you can take the output signal from the cable converter box and go straight to the TV, you can see if there is any problem with the cable setup. Then, you can go from there.


----------



## bobgeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

Drabdr said:


> Well, I'm just suggesting this as a troubleshooting tool. We need to figure out where the problem is. Then, we can suggest a fix.
> 
> So, if you can take the output signal from the cable converter box and go straight to the TV, you can see if there is any problem with the cable setup. Then, you can go from there.


Okay, I connected the cable to the TV and now cable works perfectly. So it's not a problem with that.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

bobgeorge said:


> Okay, I connected the cable to the TV and now cable works perfectly. So it's not a problem with that.


Do you have another DVD player in the house? Plug it in and see if you have the same problems. If so, then more than likely it is the modulator.

I assume the modulator is taking the digital DVD signal, and converting it to the analog coaxial signal, correct?

Bobgeorge, I'm going to call it a night. One of the other folks most probably will come along and help. Otherwise, I'll try to check back in the morning. Have a good evening!


----------



## bobgeorge (Mar 31, 2009)

It's getting late here too so I'll try to work on it tomorrow.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

Try replacing the cable from the modulator to the tv. Make sure the connectors are tight. If that doesn't do it, you probably have a defective modulator.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

When you play the DVD do have the channel on either 3 or 4?

Maybe this will help if you read thru it.
http://hometheater.about.com/cs/dvdlaserdisc/a/aadvdrfmoda.htm


----------

